# Converting from dry cayenne peppers to ground cayenne pepper



## blondutahguy (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm trying to make a recipe that calls for 2 cups of dry cayenne peppers (50g) - since i don't have dry cayenne peppers, what would be the amount of ground cayenne pepper powder that i could/should use?


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2009)

50g of powdered cayenne pepper. Since it is weight it does not matter what form it is in.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a tough one.

Depending on the size of the recipe, you might try a teaspoon or two then taste it for heat and adjust as needed.

As an alternative, here is a link to a list of peppers at various heat levels.  You could try to find some other type of pepper equal in heat to the cayenne.  Scoville scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2009)

GB said:


> 50g of powdered cayenne pepper. Since it is weight it does not matter what form it is in.




DUH!  I guess I am guilty of over thinking this one.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats'a spicy recipe! 
Care to post what it is?

1.7 ounces of cayenne pepper.. sounds interesting!


----------

